

Please provide feedback for our landing page - hireunity

We launched our landing page about a week and a half ago. (www.hireunity.com) Our metrics are not what we expected and we would love some honest/direct feedback regarding why our conversion rate is not as high as it should be (seemingly) based on GA.&#60;p&#62;Target market: Healthcare professionals,hospitals, doctors, dentists, nurses, etc.
======
hireunity
Unique visitors VS Bounce Rate VS Those who actually signed up. Bounce rate
was 50% yet we had less than 10% actually sign up for our service. User flow
shows that users are accessing our signup pages and we also have 50% returning
visitors, yet most are not actually signing up.

Pageviews: 583 UV: 126 Bounce Rate: 50% Signups: 6

~~~
wtvanhest
This is somewhat unresearched guessing, but hopefully it gives you some new
angles to look at.

My first thought when I saw your page, was... tough crowd. By that I mean
medical professionals are targeted by so many groups due to their perceived
high income and ability to sell very expensive drugs to customers (think what
pharma reps have to do to get in front of them).

Not only that, but you are probably also getting a certain percentage of share
of people with no ties to the medical industry.

Further and probably most helpful for your plan, the doctors you do get may
not have an immediate need for new staff so they may say, nah, I'll figure
this out later.

Obviously if they are figuring it out later, they never do. So somehow you
need to compel them to keep contact with you before they ever decide to hire
someone.

I wish I had suggestions on that last point.

------
hireunity
Thank you. That was helpful feedback. We are all medical professionals so we
are interested in outside viewpoints since our outlook may be narrowed by our
thought that we have experience in the field. We will definitely look into
these ideas!

------
wtvanhest
What are you basing your projected conversion rate on?

